# Foliar Feeding Anyone??



## steverthebeaver81 (Mar 1, 2011)

So here is my question. I understand the art of foliar feeding, at least partially. I dont practice it a lot simply because i have a few reservations about it. I dont understand the when or why, and also, are you still able to feed through watering. how often do you do this? so any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 1, 2011)

foliar feeding solution recs tend to be less concentrated than what you water with.
i personally shy away from foliar after about week 6 but that's because i live on the wet coast and we tend towards moisture issues like bud rot here. and yes, you can do a combination of the 2 with great results, although your main nute source is still going to be your watering.
foliar is good when your plants are a little listless looking. there are foliar greenup solutions you can get, but a spritz of even plain water will perk up most ladies (unless they're listless because they're having moisture/overwatering issues). you want to try to avoid spraying some stuff on the bottoms of your leaves because that's where they breathe through (although when you're spraying for pest control you want to coat every possible surface). as a general rule, you want to avoid foliar feeding at 'night' (unless 'sunrise' is close), but you also don't want to do it at the hottest/brightest time of day either. we like to do it right before or right as the lights come on so any liquid has a chance to evaporate while the light is less intense.

does that answer any of your q's?


----------



## Dominathan (Mar 1, 2011)

Foliar feeding is a good tool for giving plants nutrients, but like mellokitty said it can cause bud rot is you do it too late. Also, I would shy away from using chemical foilar sprays ESPECIALLY during a hot time. The chemicals will burn the leaves on your little babies.


----------



## canefan (Mar 1, 2011)

Foliar feeding is an excellent way to give a boost to your plants and misting in itself helps to maintain leaf moisture. I have read many threads here and there seems to be a great misunderstanding about foliar feeding and its benefits and dangers. The biggest danger outside of budrot, which is usually caused by spraying at inappropriate times or under poor weather conditions, is burning your plants either by lights and sun on a wet leaf or by overdosing on the nutes.
Spraying with supplements should be done within an hour of sunrise or within an hour of sunset. The reason for this, is this is the time of the day the stoma is open on the leaf to absorb the solution. Spraying in the evenings is a dangerous pratice because there can be a lack of time for the solution to completely dry especially in fully flowering plants.
There are different solutions and emulsions you can use which have anti fungal and bacterial properties such as fish emulsion. The most important part to remember is spraying should only be done when there is sufficent time for the plant to properly dry which with flowering plants can take several hours. 
You have a great advantage foliar feeding your supplements, you have great absorbtion of the nutes directly into the leaf, you have less waste as you can spray a liter mister over a good dozen plants and the plants will receive more of the goodies than they would through regular watering. This is a huge savings in a short period of time. Not to say that you still do not have to feed with your waterings. I personally never ever foliar feed with anything over a rating of 8 in nitrogen because it is so easy to burn the leaves.
Also remember with foliar feeding more is not better, less is best. You want to start spraying at a lower strength than the directions, like a 1/4 strength solution and build up to the max if you wish by adding a little each time you apply.
Hope this helps, sorry for the ramble but just was hitting the pipe and it all came out.
Good Luck and Happy Growing


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 1, 2011)

I sprayed hamburger meat all over my body and I was still hungry...

But really, foliar feeding is great. I stay simple and just go with a bat guano tea spray once a week. Organic nutes help prevent you from burning your leaves but make sure you get soluble ones like guano. Bone meal is not soluble for instance.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 1, 2011)

bwaaa hahaha i feel like i should be inserting a smarta$$ remark about rolling around in melted chocolate... but i can't think of one right now....


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 1, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> foliar feeding solution recs tend to be less concentrated than what you water with.
> i personally shy away from foliar after about week 6 but that's because i live on the wet coast and we tend towards moisture issues like bud rot here. and yes, you can do a combination of the 2 with great results, although your main nute source is still going to be your watering.
> foliar is good when your plants are a little listless looking. there are foliar greenup solutions you can get, but a spritz of even plain water will perk up most ladies (unless they're listless because they're having moisture/overwatering issues). you want to try to avoid spraying some stuff on the bottoms of your leaves because that's where they breathe through (although when you're spraying for pest control you want to coat every possible surface). as a general rule, you want to avoid foliar feeding at 'night' (unless 'sunrise' is close), but you also don't want to do it at the hottest/brightest time of day either. we like to do it right before or right as the lights come on so any liquid has a chance to evaporate while the light is less intense.
> 
> does that answer any of your q's?


I agree with all of that except for one thing, the bottom of your leaves is precisely where you want to concentrate your spraying if you're foliar feeding. That's where the stomata are located. I don't foliar feed very often, I only use it as a revival type of thing if a plant really needs it.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 1, 2011)

hmmm. i had heard that there are certain comedogenics (ie pore-cloggers) you don't want to spray on the bottoms of leaves but i may be getting confused with another exotic... thanks. will return after due diligence.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 1, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> hmmm. i had heard that there are certain comedogenics (ie pore-cloggers) you don't want to spray on the bottoms of leaves but i may be getting confused with another exotic... thanks. will return after due diligence.


They can certainly be clogged, it's the same stomata that they breathe through. You don't foliar feed often if at all, and if you do, you should spray with plain water occasionally to rinse away residue.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 4, 2011)

+reps for rinsing!! almost forgot!


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 4, 2011)

I find it works best to get nutrient sprayer because the nozzles on the nutrient sprayer make a fine mist. 
Spray your leaves about once evry 2 -3 weeks in any stage after your lights go off. I learned it the hard way by spraying my plants when my light cycle was on for 4 hours and noticed brown and yellow spots everywhere the next day.
You should always spray when your lights are off and leave your fans blowing or turn them up when you foliar feed so your solution gets absorbed/dissipated faster.
Always mix lightly on the nutrients. Feeding schedules usually tell you to make a 25% mixture when foliar feeding but I go much lighter. A successful foliar feed will bring your wilting plants back to life


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 4, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> I find it works best to get nutrient sprayer because the nozzles on the nutrient sprayer make a fine mist.
> Spray your leaves about once evry 2 -3 weeks in any stage after your lights go off. I learned it the hard way by spraying my plants when my light cycle was on for 4 hours and noticed brown and yellow spots everywhere the next day.
> You should always spray when your lights are off and leave your fans blowing or turn them up when you foliar feed so your solution gets absorbed/dissipated faster.
> Always mix lightly on the nutrients. Feeding schedules usually tell you to make a 25% mixture when foliar feeding but I go much lighter. A successful foliar feed will bring your wilting plants back to life


I'm gonna have to disagree with that, you should spray before the lights come on, not after they go out. You risk mold that way.


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 4, 2011)

Well Im set in my ways and you know how we like "our ways". But you make a good point and Ive never tried spraying them as soon as I turned my lights on. Also I add my living room's Oscillating fan when i foliar spray to help with evaporation.


----------



## steverthebeaver81 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ive heard right before the lights go on until a bit after theyve been on, like 30 mins. Or like 30 mins before the lights go off. to prevent mold as wolverine suggests.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 4, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> Well Im set in my ways and you know how we like "our ways". But you make a good point and Ive never tried spraying them as soon as I turned my lights on. Also I add my living room's Oscillating fan when i foliar spray to help with evaporation.


Yeah, you actually want to do it about thirty minutes before the lights come on that way it has time to be absorbed before the heat and light evaporate it away.


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 4, 2011)

Your probably right. I just did the opposite of what spotted my plants up and its worked so far. Just dont do it when your lights have been on for awhile or youll cook it into the leaves and get spots evrywhere.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 4, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> Your probably right. I just did the opposite of what spotted my plants up and its worked so far. Just dont do it when your lights have been on for awhile or youll cook it into the leaves and get spots evrywhere.


That be truth


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 5, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree with that, you should spray before the lights come on, not after they go out. You risk mold that way.


done ^that.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 5, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> Your probably right. I just did the opposite of what spotted my plants up and its worked so far. Just dont do it when your lights have been on for awhile or youll cook it into the leaves and get spots evrywhere.


done ^that too.


----------



## Snow Crash (Mar 5, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> That be truth


 Wolverine Be Truth.

This guy knows what he's talking about. Many a thread recently I've found full of well researched and experienced lessons. I would +rep you again today if I could.

I'm working with foliar feeding for two purposes.

1. Utilization of Sea Kelp extracts to reduce internode spacing.

2. Utilization of Bio-Activators to increase resin production.

The recipe I am using includes:
Veg - 
General Organics BioWeed
Botanicare Liquid Karma
25ppm-ish of Epsom Salt
Surfactant

Flowering-
General Organics BioWeed
Botanicare Liquid Karma
25ppm-ish of Epsom Salt
Advanced Nutrients Bud Candy
Emerald Triangle Snow Storm Ultra
Surfactant

I'm also considering adding a few other things.
I have some Earth Juice Catalyst (organic oat/barley extracts) and Botanicare Hydroplex. I'd also like to add ET Gravity to the mix as well at some point near the end of the foliar cycle.

Foliar feeding will be done once during veg after I transplant to assist in stress rebounding and root production. It will then be done once every 5 days during the first 2 weeks of flowering with the Veg recipe to reduce internode spacing. I plan to foliar into week 6 of flowering because I can control my humidity and mold isn't that much of a concern for me indoors.

The last 4 weeks of foliar feeding is dedicated to assist in resin production by the combination of Snow Storm and Bud Candy. 

The BioWeed is the kelp extract that, in combination with Liquid Karma, provide a diverse array of amino-acids, micro-nutrients, B-vitamins, and other crazy sounding compounds that enhance metabolic cycles.

The Epsom Salt provides that extra little bit of soluble magnesium and sulfur the plants will need while I'm running a variety of supplements and enhancers. The Magnesium supplies needed elements for the mobility of energy inside the plant cells.

Of course. Always only just before the lights come on. Never to excess. Sprayed on the underside of the leaves. Clean water foliar washes to remove excess and prevent build up which could block the stomata.

Let's see what happens


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 5, 2011)

Snow Crash said:


> Wolverine Be Truth.
> 
> This guy knows what he's talking about. Many a thread recently I've found full of well researched and experienced lessons. I would +rep you again today if I could.
> 
> ...


Another one bites the (snake oil) dust. Unless you fully understand the total nutritional value that the plant is receiving and the ratios or balance of each element to one another, you're setting yourself up for nutrient antagonism and plant stress. Fancy product names, those with "sex appeal", are meaningless except for the vendor's bank account.

On most dicots stomata open in the presence of light and close in darkness in order to conduct or shut down photosynthetic carbo production. You can foliar feed any time lights are on except under s_evere heat_ or moisture stress at which time the stomata will close to ease transpirational losses. If water availability to plants is less and transpiration rate is high, plants undergo water stress. Water stress or a moisture deficit induces stomatal closure. This conserves moisture for your plants by cutting down the transpirational loss of water. 

The most important additive you must use in your spray to be effective is a surfactant. I use various brands, my favorite being Surf-King, which provides a buffering effect on my carrier (water), a penetrant, a spreader (to combat leaf surface tension) and a sticking agent. Any non-ionic surfactant will do.......available at feed stores or some nurseries. Of if you're into taking it up the hiney-ho like most, get it at your local hydro store.

UB


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 5, 2011)

Snow Crash said:


> Wolverine Be Truth.
> 
> This guy knows what he's talking about. Many a thread recently I've found full of well researched and experienced lessons. I would +rep you again today if I could.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate the kind words, I've been trying to help out where I can, when I can. It looks like you have a pretty sweet lineup for the foliar spray, the veg mix sounds great. I really like the G.O. line of nutrients from what I've seen first hand. The only thing I might try to caution you about is using the Bio Weed past the second week of flowering. It contains cytokinins, which are wonderful for veg and early flower as it encourages profuse bud sites. If, however, you use it further into flowering it can actually delay ripening of your plants, and if you're using other hormonal or Bio bloom stimulants the hormones can interact adversely with eachother. 

I've never experienced the antagonism effect, so I don't know how extreme it would be, but I thought I should throw that out there for you. Good luck Crash.


----------



## Snow Crash (Mar 5, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> Unless you fully understand the total nutritional value that the plant is receiving and the ratios or balance of each element to one another, you're setting yourself up for nutrient antagonism and plant stress.
> UB


Fortunately I do understand the nutrient chemistry. I wouldn't say at a master level yet, more of an intermediate/advanced level. I have never used foliar sprays before my most recent harvest. I utilized Liquid Karma, Epsom Salt, BioCanna BioBoost Accelerator, and of course a surfactant. The results, when used from weeks 4 to 6 impressed me versus the plants I wasn't spraying when compared to previous grows with the same strains. Given my (more recently developed) understanding of nutrient balance and plant process cycles I feel that now is the time I can safely foliar feed my plants. I'd never try it if I didn't at least think I know what I'm doing.

Say what you will about "snake oil." My approach here is purely experimental to see if I like the results. Can't bash it before you try it. There were some other products I was considering and I had started a thread in the nutrient forum a few days ago requesting advice from my peers. Perhaps it would have been handy to have your input when I could have valued it. 

If these products don't work as intended then I can show with my experience how and why they don't work rather than writing everything that isn't a macro nutrient off as "snake oil" before even giving it a chance. I'd like to provide the best advice to possible when talking with other growers and would hate to just talk out of my ass. For $70... fuck it. I'm still young, and I've won on a $2 Red 23 bet at Harrahs more than once in my life.

This link provides you with a document from Emerald Triangle regarding the use of Bushmaster and their suggestions regarding kelp extracts as foliar supplements. It is an interesting read at the least. I'm developing my foliar system on the shoulders of others who have come before me. 
http://www.bghydro.com/mmbgh/Others/Bush%20Master%20Instructions.pdf



Wolverine97 said:


> I really appreciate the kind words, I've been trying to help out where I can, when I can. It looks like you have a pretty sweet lineup for the foliar spray, the veg mix sounds great. I really like the G.O. line of nutrients from what I've seen first hand. The only thing I might try to caution you about is using the Bio Weed past the second week of flowering. It contains cytokinins, which are wonderful for veg and early flower as it encourages profuse bud sites. If, however, you use it further into flowering it can actually delay ripening of your plants, and if you're using other hormonal or Bio bloom stimulants the hormones can interact adversely with eachother.
> 
> I've never experienced the antagonism effect, so I don't know how extreme it would be, but I thought I should throw that out there for you. Good luck Crash.


For sure. That's good mental fuel to keep me thinking about how I'm going to actually do it. Planning phases still. The actual formula is almost always different from the plan I make weeks in advance. I might do a little of this... A little of that... whatever. I used to be all doom and gloom about foliar feeding but now I can see how if you do it right the advantages are really tremendous. 

That BioBoost Accellerator probably added 25% more resin to my buds overnight when foliar fed. But at $80 a bottle... You would have to foliar feed the stuff to get your moneys worth.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 5, 2011)

Snow Crash said:


> Fortunately I do understand the nutrient chemistry. I wouldn't say at a master level yet, more of an intermediate/advanced level. I have never used foliar sprays before my most recent harvest. I utilized Liquid Karma, Epsom Salt, BioCanna BioBoost Accelerator, and of course a surfactant. The results, when used from weeks 4 to 6 impressed me versus the plants I wasn't spraying when compared to previous grows with the same strains. Given my (more recently developed) understanding of nutrient balance and plant process cycles I feel that now is the time I can safely foliar feed my plants. I'd never try it if I didn't at least think I know what I'm doing.
> 
> Say what you will about "snake oil." My approach here is purely experimental to see if I like the results. Can't bash it before you try it. There were some other products I was considering and I had started a thread in the nutrient forum a few days ago requesting advice from my peers. Perhaps it would have been handy to have your input when I could have valued it.
> 
> ...


Regarding the Bio Boost, checkout General Organics' Bio Bud. I'm not sure, since I can't find a detailed breakdown of what is used to make the Bio Bud, but I'm thinking they're basically the same product. The GO Bio Bud is $36/bottle.


----------



## matdagrow420man (Jun 29, 2015)

can I foliar feed all threw flowering an is it safe to mix in a ml or two of bud candy to foliar feed with?


----------



## budman111 (Jun 29, 2015)

matdagrow420man said:


> can I foliar feed all threw flowering an is it safe to mix in a ml or two of bud candy to foliar feed with?


No you cant foliar 'through' flowering as it would cause budrot and bud candy nonsense is sugar, do you want to foliar that? probably clog the stomatas


----------



## legallyflying (Jun 29, 2015)

You see, what uncle ben doesn't know (shocking I know as he knows EVERYTHING ) is that the stomata are for gas exchange. There have been several academic studies that have shown that stomatitis abortion of foliar applied nutrients is around 20% tops. 

It is absorbed directly through the plant tissue. 

Your not going to clog stomatas.... don't be a fucking retard. If you can soak a plant in neem oil, then you can spray nutrients in them. 

We foliar every three days with fulvic acid solution (liquid gold), and kelp extract. We have done side by side comparisons on several different runs (20 spratwd plants, 20 control) and the differences speak for themselves. 

Foliar works, period. Do a goggle scholar search instead of listening to people here.


----------



## budman111 (Jun 30, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> We foliar every three days with fulvic acid solution (liquid gold), and kelp extract.


You kid are the retard  PEBKAC


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 30, 2015)

I foliar through flower..


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 1, 2015)

As do I. Budman, I would reply to you but I'm too busy going through all my plants unclog gong all the stomata. Lmfao. 

For those that don't foliar and are adamant about it..great, more market share for me. For those that can actually read and understand big words...

https://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=effectiveness.of.foliar+kelp.&hl=en&as_sdt=0&as_vis=1&oi=scholart&sa=X&ei=8xeUVafIFoWXsAXz0YMw&ved=0CBkQgQMwAA

Class over


----------



## calicocalyx (Jul 1, 2015)

Foliar at least through the stretch and any time something is lacking with the roots and I need a quick shot of goodness. Like shifting gears...


----------



## matdagrow420man (Jul 1, 2015)

budman111 said:


> You kid are the retard  PEBKAC


im using jungle juice part 3 formula an don't foliar feed with it I tested it on my botto branch an now that branch has started to grow seeds I caught them in time but now I cut to cut early befor it ruins my plant with 4-5 oz worth


----------



## matdagrow420man (Jul 1, 2015)

I was wondering if u could use bud candy but instead I baught sensi cal mag extra to foliar feed with cus it can be used for root n foliar but foliar feeding is more affective then root it still needs root feed but foliar gives the buds sights the nutrients right there an the right amount they need super affective man trust me


----------



## matdagrow420man (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't give f what any one says my plant smells super super fucking dank an is hudge an its my very first plant I hav done so get humbolt sticky to foliar feed with an u can get 500ml containers on amazon for 9$ each an free shipping for the micro bloom an grow there 9$ each cant find a better deal the that dude its 27$ for all three an free shipping and the results man are just amazon if I could show you my plant in person especially being a first timer growing an using advanced nutes you pro be amazed but if your experienced and know ur shit go with sensi part a an b its the best nutrient out with the highest results so if you can afford it use sensi A n B an run voodoo-b,52-over drive-big bud-flawless finish it has the #1 results out an if you buy all it at once buy off of danthegrowman cheapest place to buy nutrients cheaper then ebay an amazon


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 1, 2015)

Ummm I'm "experienced and know my shit" but you won't catch me using any AN product. Do your homework, they are NOT "the best nutrient line" out there. 

The most expensive..absolutely, but definitely not the best.


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Jul 1, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Ummm I'm "experienced and know my shit" but you won't catch me using any AN product. Do your homework, they are NOT "the best nutrient line" out there.
> 
> The most expensive..absolutely, but definitely not the best.


There are many more expensive brands. You are confused . Look at canna prices . Or house and garden addAtives , or yellow bottle bloom nutrients.


----------



## keeper1981 (Jul 2, 2015)

I foliar feed about three to four times a week with a spray bottle. From seedling or clone to a few weeks into flower.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 2, 2015)

matdagrow420man said:


> I don't give f what any one says my plant smells super super fucking dank an is hudge an* its my very first plant I hav done* so get humbolt sticky to foliar feed with an u can get 500ml containers on amazon for 9$ each an free shipping for the micro bloom an grow there 9$ each cant find a better deal the that dude its 27$ for all three an free shipping and the results man are just amazon if I could show you my plant in person *especially being a first timer growing* an using advanced nutes you pro be amazed but if your experienced and know ur shit go with sensi part a an b its the best nutrient out with the highest results so if you can afford it use sensi A n B an run voodoo-b,52-over drive-big bud-flawless finish it has the #1 results out an if you buy all it at once buy off of danthegrowman cheapest place to buy nutrients cheaper then ebay an amazon


If this is your first grow..please stop giving out nute advice. There are people on here with a lifetime of experience that can't agree on nutrients..we don't need a newb throwing unproven advice around. I'm happy for you your doing well..but until you have at least 3-4 complete grows down..stop giving advice on things you still don't fully understand. I've been using AN Connie A&B for my last runs and while it works ok..there are other nutrients that do the same thing, if not better, for a fraction of the cost. I do believe the AN bases with 1 or 2 additives is a decent nute for someone getting started, but once you learn a little more about nutes I'd look at other options.


----------



## matdagrow420man (Jul 2, 2015)

ow my god I am so sorry guys seriously.
my little brother got on here to look up something and went onto my account on here because it stays logged in.
you guys are right 100% an its good nutes its not the best.
an yes this is my first time so no way in hell would I ever argue with you experts.
shit Im still learning how to super crop and top so again I apologies guys for his stupidity this is the second one he did he wrote on some one else's forum to arguing with the guy
he thinks hes this grand master grow because he grows great crops in hydro using the sensi line because hes tried o most every one out there I gues he even tried telling me that my ffof soil was garbage and fox farm nutrients I was using were to so I switched to an ph perfect and I am having great results so far but he wants me to cut all my fucking fan leafs include the ones at the bottom with little lite an its like dude this might be my first but I do know in the 2 months of research I did on growing befor I started did state those leafs are like solar panels an it builds up energy from the light an sends it threw the buds an stuff to grow.
sorry again an do you know how to change the color of the bud to purple or somthing


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 6, 2015)

Cold nights = purple. Obviously strain dependant


----------



## matdagrow420man (Jul 8, 2015)

sour d X critical X hog is the strain, plant that's shown as my profile pic so. any good tips on curing n drying?


----------



## Cannabil (Jul 8, 2015)

I think the better question regarding Foliar Feeding or Foliar Applications is what is the purpose for which you are Foliar Spraying your plants.

Are you Foliar Feeding because you have a problem in your rhizosphere and nutrients are not being uptaken properly so you are trying to fix a deficiency? Are you Foliar Feeding Magnesium or Calcium to correct an issue? Are you spraying Humic and Fulvic acids to aid in nutrient uptake, or do you have soecific products that require you to apply them foliar for better application and uptake?

I find that primarily Foliar Feeding or spraying comes down to one of the basic concerns that you are experiencing a deficiency because of a root zone issue resulting in the need to foliar spray while waiting to correct an issue. Or you have a product which is made for the purpose of foliar application such as auxins, proteins or acids that will help your plant uptake nutrients and fight off unwanted molds, funguses etc.. 

At the end of the day feeding your plant via the roots is primarily the way to feed and foliar apps should only be done during a time of necessity from nutrient issues. Or the latter spraying neem oils to prevent bug attacks or potassium silicates to build stem cell structure and promote plant health.

I do however definetely recommend foliar Spraying one of these 2 products I incorporate into all of my grows which are either: Vegamatrix 'hard-n-quik' or The Rock Nutrients "Absorbalight". I prefer the 'Hard-n-Quik' myself since it is the only regulated 100% all organic PGR available on the market. Its a complex form of sea kelp and bacteria that promotes explosive growth and tight internodal spacing and I swear by it. Absorbalight is a similar product but its not organic and I dont recommend it but it does the same type of thing for your plants. The 'Hard-n-Quik' I run @ 10 ml/gal and you soak the leaves top to bottom until runoff. Doesnt matter when you spray lights on or off it has never burned anything whatsoever, and it is worth every penny. I have done a side by side on 2 runs to make sure it wasnt just something that I convinced myself worked, the internodal spacing, branching and growth including branch size and stem was noticeably bigger as well as overall flower development. Its not very expensive either and nice thing about it is that its all organic and is actually veganic containing no animal products which is also better and peace of mind that theres no nasty hormones, diseases or any garbage of that sort which you can get from using animal based products.

The best product I have ever used as a Foliar Application that actually works and does exactly what it claims is a product from Advanced Nutrients called 'Revive'.

If you are experiencing salt buildup or "lockout" (i dont like this terminology or its principle) but well call it that since its commonly used in this hobby. If you have plants in late veg/early bloom that are mimicking or showing signs of Nitrogen/Iron/Sulfur/Calcium/Magnesium deficiencies than this product I have found works extremely well and does exactly what it says it will do and it works literally over night. 

I had a run a few months ago I did of a new Sour variety that was an absolute nutrient hound I couldnt feed it enough. If i wasnt hittin it every single watering with nutrients than it would lighten up and get the usual mottled, intervenal chlorosis exhibiting magnesium deficiency, and the copper round calcium deficiency spot coupled with the iron and nitrogen deficiency, I found mixing the 'Revive' @8-10 ml/gal in a Mondi sprayer and basting the top and bottom of the leaves to run off literally turned everything green and bounced right back within 24 hours (and I would use just 1ml/gal on top of my regular nutrient feeding as a follow up the next watering and its like a miracle drug)

I was skeptical at first and didnt think that it would work but I was blown away by it and I now use it throughout my runs to keep everything nice and healthy on a bi-weekly basis at 1 ml/gal on top of my nutrient program, and I havent looked back since.

The only other thing I would recommend people foliar spraying and once again im sure people will chime in and disagree is the use of proteins such as Harpin Proteins, auxins, giberellins and cytokinins and fulvic acids as they really can be highly beneficial to crop health and superior growth.

Otherwise in terms of foliar applications I try to stay away from them as they can promote excess humidity and unwanted problems especially during flowering. As well all know very well. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cannabil (Jul 8, 2015)

Also on top of that I think someone mentioned earlier is that if you are going to foliar spray you need make sure your environment is in a habitable zone so your stomatas are opening and transpiring correctly So they are able to absorb what your intending to supply it via the leaves. 

If your RH is too high and the Vapor pressure is incorrect in regards to the ambient temp and humidity than foliar spaying will just compile other issues. So make sure thats all in check before you go all crazy with the foliar spraying. 

Some people say to use a surfactant which will help make sure to get everything into the leaves it acts in a manner like paint thinner into paint and makes the molecules easier to be absorbed and uptaken. Theres plenty of products out that will work which you can add.


----------



## calicocalyx (Jul 8, 2015)

I think someone also mentioned that the plants absorb through the tissue, not just stomatas. I pretty much spray on an as need to basis, but I'm sure there could be technique developed where foliar is the main application of nutrients. There are folks here saying just that. Excess humidity is dealt with by dehumidifiers and good airflow.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 8, 2015)

Cannabil said:


> At the end of the day feeding your plant via the roots is primarily the way to feed and foliar apps should only be done during a time of necessity from nutrient issues. Or the latter spraying neem oils to prevent bug attacks or potassium silicates to build stem cell structure and promote plant health.


I agree with this.


----------



## Cannabil (Jul 8, 2015)

calicocalyx said:


> I think someone also mentioned that the plants absorb through the tissue, not just stomatas. I pretty much spray on an as need to basis, but I'm sure there could be technique developed where foliar is the main application of nutrients. There are folks here saying just that. Excess humidity is dealt with by dehumidifiers and good airflow.


I know someone who tried doing an entire run using basically just a base nutrient and all other amendments and additives by foliar spraying them and there aint much to talk about. Shit was terrible. Im not gonna say that the guys is a great grower by any means as he did try and do this experiment with the forethought that he believed it would work (I told him he was wasting his time) he found out the hard way, but to each his own. Some ppl live and burn in their own solidarity and stubborness (I prefer to call it stupidity but hey to each his own).


----------



## calicocalyx (Jul 8, 2015)

I only recently paid much attention to foliar feeding. What a friend told me was during stretch the plants are growing faster than the roots can uptake, if that makes sense. OR rather they can grow faster with foliar feeding. So I spray during stretch and they are bigger, and greener for longer than when I don't. Other than that it's if there is a problem in the dirt and I need a quick remedy. I wonder if an only foliar fed plant has a pretty weak root structure.


----------



## james murphy (Aug 13, 2015)

i spray a light mix of no mite every couple of wks a a preventative for bugs...i obviously stop at the last 3 or 4 wks of flower...they never get phased in fact perk up and i never have bugs...knocks on wood lol


----------



## Cannabil (Aug 13, 2015)

You shouldnt have to spray anything for bugs at all. If you keep your room clean and provide the correct atmosphere and plant health then bugs should never be an issue. Call me blessed, lucky or just smart about being clean but I have never had any bugs in any of my grows. I have heard horror stories about them though and I know once you get them they can be a persistent problem if not treated correctly. 

Only time I would say using a preventative spray is if your using composted soil or super soils as bugs will be more prone in those growin conditions as is. But neem cake and diatomaceous earth used in the mix goes along way.

I dont like spraying anything on my girls unless its my foliar kelp application once a week.


----------



## james murphy (Aug 13, 2015)

uh huh...im w ya...but ive had problems in the past 27 yrs and dont wish to ever have them...therefore the preemptive approach does the plants good in many respects.and the nomite is organic....its a win win...trust me


----------



## wilddog (Aug 16, 2015)

Cannabil said:


> I think the better question regarding Foliar Feeding or Foliar Applications is what is the purpose for which you are Foliar Spraying your plants.
> 
> Are you Foliar Feeding because you have a problem in your rhizosphere and nutrients are not being uptaken properly so you are trying to fix a deficiency? Are you Foliar Feeding Magnesium or Calcium to correct an issue? Are you spraying Humic and Fulvic acids to aid in nutrient uptake, or do you have soecific products that require you to apply them foliar for better application and uptake?
> 
> ...


That is some good stuff


----------



## Marijuannoisseur (Dec 23, 2015)

My personal experience I LOVE foliar feeding, veg plants foliar feed with 15ml/g Rhizo, flowering plants 15ml/g Boost. My normal routine is walk around veg room check what plants need to be fed or just given a quick drink, do the same in flower, then foliar spray each room. We cut our mother plants back at least once a month because they simply got too tall. The plants absorb the spray rather quickly. If the plants are dripping when you're done the spray was a bit to heavy, you want it to look like the morning dew on the grass when you wake up.


----------



## testiclees (Dec 23, 2015)

Cannabil said:


> I think the better question regarding Foliar Feeding or Foliar Applications is what is the purpose for which you are Foliar Spraying your plants.
> 
> Are you Foliar Feeding because you have a problem in your rhizosphere and nutrients are not being uptaken properly so you are trying to fix a deficiency? Are you Foliar Feeding Magnesium or Calcium to correct an issue? Are you spraying Humic and Fulvic acids to aid in nutrient uptake, or do you have soecific products that require you to apply them foliar for better application and uptake?
> 
> ...



Bro there is quite a bit more to foliar applications than what you've described here. Lots of growers foliar feed straight through flower.

Folks who grow using the Albrecht style/ high brix techniques purposefully build their soils with specific profiles to take advantage of foliar products designed to be synergistic with the soil biology and mineral values.

As always it is best to have a soil or a sap test to build a drench and or foliar feeding program around.


----------



## Canna_Man (Jan 7, 2016)

I think a better question would be a complex question for instance:
When should you foliar feed, what are the benefits and purpose for foliar feeding and why are you foliar feeding?

Then when should be using humic/fulvics, beneficial bacteria or PGR's such as kelp and other products intended to boost veg growth and increase plant growth rates. Itis important to know that the purpose of foliar feeding can be beneficial but can also cause other problems such as over feeding to high of a concentrate of foliat nutrients in an application. I recommend never exceeding 300-350 PPM of solution on any foliar app. I myself foliar spray kelps and benes for my plants and also spray a mag/sulphur product which I think works very weel mid way thru bloom.

Sometimes when you have an imbalance at the roots and notice an issue that cant be readily resolved via root drench based on an issue such as salt saturation or root rot from over watering or too much light. then foliar feeding may be the way to go to balance out your plants while you are getting your rhizosphere back to good/optimal growing conditions.

I find that many growers primarily underfeed calcium and magnesium which is often a problem with both new and advanced growers, unbeknownst to them the problem is even there and continue to feed via roots or try and up the feedings not knowing what the plants need in the first place. Products such as mag amp from Cutting Edge and Plant amp are very good supplemental calcium and magnesium solutions that IMO are the best on the market and work tremendously well for foliar applications.

I think that people tend to go way overboard with nutrients and supplements and continue to add more and more shit into their mediums or hear people saying how great of results they are getting foliar spraying whatever products it is they use and not even knowing the purpose for what they are doing other than one of their buddies is doing it or somone online said it works so they do it and dont even know how or why it is being done.

Foliar feeding should be done when using specific things intended for foliar applications that are intended specifically for such purpose to promote growth or to fix a problem at the roots. Trying to simply foliar feed your plants and forgetting about the importance of a good working optimal growing rhizosphere should never be overlooked because at the end of they day the roots are the backbone and spine of your plants and need to be taken care of the best way possible. 

So the purpose of foliar feeding for this post is simply trying to understand WHY you are foliar feeding: is it a root issue, is it a plant growth supp or regulator, or are you trying to solve an issue with your plants that cant be resolved immediately because of a root zone issue. And also how much, how often should you foliar feed. Including when to stop and the amount of concetrate solution you are spraying. I have seen many growers go and buy shit that someone recommended or told them about and they go and spray their crop and all of a sudden a week or so later they have all kinds of leaf issues and dont know WTF happened.

So my best information and response to foliar feedings is to simply figure out why you want to foliar feed and for what purpose you are intending to do so, otherwise you are just setting yourself up for problems down the road. Anything from overfeeding, to mold/mildew to bugs/insects etc.. So know what you need to do and the purpose for doing so and read.. Read... Read as much information as you can so you can know if foliar feedings/spraying is the right thing for you and your garden.


----------



## churchhaze (Jan 8, 2016)

Just feed your plants the normal way. The leaves are for exchanging gasses and transpiring. Spraying them with water just makes it harder for them to transpire (which makes it harder to pull up water from the roots).


----------



## budman111 (Jan 8, 2016)

legallyflying said:


> *As do I. Budman, I would reply to you but I'm too busy being an asshole*


So that is why your plants look like cat puke?


----------



## Canna_Man (Jan 8, 2016)

As someone else mentioned. Just focus on making sure you are giving your plants correct feedings at the roots. Once you figure out what you are doing, then foliar spraying shouldnt need to be done. Unlesd you are using a specific supp/add for your plants that works best via foliat applications.

I find that many new and novice growers go and buy all these additives and supplemental nutrients and combine it with base nutrients thinking shit is gonna help you get bigger yields or grow bigger plants. While it most likely is just completely throwing your root zone and plant all out of wack. And I have shown many people that going back to the basics with using just simply a one part base nutrient or 2/3 part whatever you like and just adding cal-mag and some silica will out perform all these other crazy combinations and bottles of shit you throw at your plants and the roots (unless you really know what you are doing and know exactly ehat each add/supp is for and how much and when to hit em, and thats whats gonna make the difference).

I got buddies that use botanicare bases and nothing else that get good results. Obviously they arent gonna outyield a grower who knows what they are doing, but worrying about foliar feeding instead of making sure you are feeding your plants properly is a sure sign that something you are doing is wrong. Feed the roots or your soil if you are using organics and only worry about foliar feeding and spraying if you are doing something wrong and need a quick fix or to carry a plant thru while you are fixing the problem at its base which is the roots.

Number one issue I ever see people trying to fix by foliar spraying is they are trying to fix a cal-mag issues or they think they have a nutrient issue when they have either been A. Overfeeding B. Underfeeding or the all to common C. Watering - Over watering their containers wayyyy too much and causing all kinds of problems that mimic all kinds of nutrient issues when they simply arent letting the roots get enough oxygen. The wet-dry cycle is the single most important part of your grow and not having this down or "thinking you know how it is" and you wind up causing all sorts of plant problems that no foliar application is ever going to fix, ever. Good luck


----------



## testiclees (Jan 9, 2016)

opinions about foliar feeding from folks who have never done it and who appear to have little knowledge and understanding of research and agricultural practices isnt really very satisfactory.

foliar is well reseached and widely practiced in agriculture and cannaculture. plant nutrition can be tweeked on the fly, plant defenses enhanced, stress mitigated , reproductive response heightened etc. stating that plants should get their nutrition only through their roots or that leaves are for only transpiration completely ignores a scientifically validated and common agricultural practice. @steverthebeaver81 over on 420,there are a group of high brix growers. they foliar their plants start to finish. the results are consistently superb


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jan 10, 2016)

Foliar feeding will help correct nutrient deficiencies faster than feeding through the root system. Nutrients take longer to mobilize throughout the plant when administered through the root system, but also take them up in greater volumes. The only reason I would foliar is to facilitate correcting problems.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Heavy 16 foliar is Effin awesome.... I highly recommend it


----------



## Canna_Man (Jan 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> opinions about foliar feeding from folks who have never done it and who appear to have little knowledge and understanding of research and agricultural practices isnt really very satisfactory.
> 
> foliar is well reseached and widely practiced in agriculture and cannaculture. plant nutrition can be tweeked on the fly, plant defenses enhanced, stress mitigated , reproductive response heightened etc. stating that plants should get their nutrition only through their roots or that leaves are for only transpiration completely ignores a scientifically validated and common agricultural practice. @steverthebeaver81 over on 420,there are a group of high brix growers. they foliar their plants start to finish. the results are consistently superb


I would love too see a plant that was only foliar fed out perform a plant fed naturally via its roots. Not on here to fight or argue just making a simple easy observation based on science and natural order. Plants take in nutrients from their roots and use the leaves to transpire. If you foliar spray your plants constantly you are just asking for issues unless it is a product or supp/add that is made specifically for foliar applications. I use kelp and bene/microbe product including fulvic acids. The only time other than this is the odd time Im observing a nutrient deficiency primarily mag in which I will root drench and also foliar spray for maybe 1-2 light applications. You never want to exceed 350 PPM thru a foliar application, otherwise you are asking for big problems. I have never heard of any grower just foliar feeding their plants and barely any root drench feedings that have good results, it just isnt how it works. I know plenty of growers who foliar app certain things like mag/sulphur and fuvic/humic and benes etc that serve specific purposes but never just foliar spraying for feeding their gardens that just doesnt make sense to me at all.. Your roots are what is important and will take care of everything and as long as you feed and have good ph and good rhizesphere parameters than foliar feeding should be minimal and specific in its intent.


----------



## testiclees (Jan 11, 2016)

Canna_Man said:


> I would love too see a plant that was only foliar fed out perform a plant fed naturally via its roots. Not on here to fight or argue just making a simple easy observation based on science and natural order. Plants take in nutrients from their roots and use the leaves to transpire. If you foliar spray your plants constantly you are just asking for issues unless it is a product or supp/add that is made specifically for foliar applications. I use kelp and bene/microbe product including fulvic acids. The only time other than this is the odd time Im observing a nutrient deficiency primarily mag in which I will root drench and also foliar spray for maybe 1-2 light applications. You never want to exceed 350 PPM thru a foliar application, otherwise you are asking for big problems. I have never heard of any grower just foliar feeding their plants and barely any root drench feedings that have good results, it just isnt how it works. I know plenty of growers who foliar app certain things like mag/sulphur and fuvic/humic and benes etc that serve specific purposes but never just foliar spraying for feeding their gardens that just doesnt make sense to me at all.. Your roots are what is important and will take care of everything and as long as you feed and have good ph and good rhizesphere parameters than foliar feeding should be minimal and specific in its intent.


Ive never heard of anyone foliar feeding exclusively.


----------



## bird mcbride (Jan 11, 2016)

About every five days...strait from the res. If your mix is too strong to do this it is to hot for flood and drain hydro.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Ive never heard of anyone foliar feeding exclusively.


You can, but most folks don't have the experience to do it right. Via the roots system is still the best way to feed a plant, period. There's a God given reason why roots are there. 

BUT, did it with my vineyard last year using a tractor mounted, PTO driven, Jaccto air blaster. Out of 195 vines I let bear, I got a record 3,050 lbs., premium quality The only time during the season I applied food via the soil, which probably had little or no impact was when I applied a very dilute soluble food while innoculating each vine with a pesticide to kill sharpshooters (imidacloprid).

I rarely foliar spray cannabis. The foliage is too sensitive to phytotoxicity. Found it's even sensitive to a very light dose of a surfactant that I incorporate in the spray.

Foliar spraying is NOT effective, at all, without the use of a surfactant. This is where most fail.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 17, 2016)

calicocalyx said:


> I think someone also mentioned that the plants absorb through the tissue, not just stomatas.


The stomata thing is a myth. The salts are taken into the leaf via the entire epidermal surface. Look up the concept of "translaminar" as an aside. For example, translaminar insecticides penetrate leaf tissues and form a reservoir of active ingredient within the leaf. If applied over head it means top to bottom of the leaf.

The amount of stomatas comprise very little area, certainly not enough to do much good.


----------



## since1991 (Jan 18, 2016)

If you like to veg a long time and top for a bushy plant.....go ahead and give them a tspn of nitrozime , a tspn of fulvic acid (humic works too but fulvic is better - i like bioag fulpower) and a few drops of yucca (i use humboldt sticky) per quart of clean tap water. Spray the whole crop real good once a week and top often. Stand back and look out. Your plants will more than likely explode into a compact bush. This increases my yields every time. You can spray in flower too especially the first few weeks but in my experience they stretch like mad. There are definitely cheaper methods of getting cytokinins (nitrozime is pricey) and fulvic acid to the plant but this is convenient and effective.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 18, 2016)

since1991 said:


> If you like to veg a long time and top for a bushy plant.....go ahead and give them a tspn of nitrozime , a tspn of fulvic acid (humic works too but fulvic is better - i like bioag fulpower) and a few drops of yucca (i use humboldt sticky) per quart of clean tap water.


What? No eye of Newt?


----------



## Canna_Man (Jan 23, 2016)

since1991 said:


> If you like to veg a long time and top for a bushy plant.....go ahead and give them a tspn of nitrozime , a tspn of fulvic acid (humic works too but fulvic is better - i like bioag fulpower) and a few drops of yucca (i use humboldt sticky) per quart of clean tap water. Spray the whole crop real good once a week and top often. Stand back and look out. Your plants will more than likely explode into a compact bush. This increases my yields every time. You can spray in flower too especially the first few weeks but in my experience they stretch like mad. There are definitely cheaper methods of getting cytokinins (nitrozime is pricey) and fulvic acid to the plant but this is convenient and effective.


BioAg FulPower is best humic/fulvic on market IMO. I only foliar spray this and a kelp organic PGR AND I use a surfractant with a portable atomizer spray em down about once or twice per week thru 3rd week of flowering and your good to go. 

I get insane branching and shoots growing everywhere using these products. For the kelp i have been using Vegamatrix Hard-n-Quik and Absorable Light from Rock Nutrients and they are both awesome products. Keep it nice and simple.

Anyone trying to just foliar spray (feeding) your plants isnt gonna go very well. Plants are meant to be fed via the roots. Idk who hell is preaching about foliar feeding as a main source of nutrients for your plants but thats just simply ridiculous. Lol


----------



## since1991 (Jan 23, 2016)

I agree. You want kelp extract with a fulvic as the carrier (intermediate chelator) for the spray. With a yucca saponin to keep it on the leaves.All the hormones vitamins and goodies get shuttled in there and makes for a really charged up plant. I swear by a kelp/fulvic foliar spray. Every 5 to 7 days for me in veg and maybe early flower depending on strain. Its the one real additive that makes a noticeable difference all the time everytime. Just doing this with a complete base nutrient feed at the roots is pretty much all you really need for a quality end product. Feeding base nutes via foliar is just silly in my opinion. Unless you have a deficiency or something. Been spraying kelp/fulvic for years. I rely on it really.


----------



## 3rdworldgrower (Jan 25, 2016)

what about a foliar feed like this? sorry about the spanish the first to values are N and K ... on the front it says organic product for green plants


----------



## harris hawk (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes in 4th week of veg to prevent "nutrient lock-out" spray under sides of the leaves and in the morning for best results


----------



## Father Ramirez (Jan 30, 2016)

There are many more experienced growers than I here on riu, but there is also a lot of bs and horrible advice. I research university schools of agriculture for clinically tested info, and several agree that foliar feeding the underside of leaves a few hours before 'dawn' is ideal 
One school, I want to say University of Australia, fed plants entirely by foliar with excellent results, though the plants were peas, if that makes any difference. I have purchased the misting nozzles, but haven't yet set up my grow to feed them this way everyday on a timer. I have misted plants manually when I happen to be up at that hour, but not in a controlled experiment, so I can't prove it increased growth or yield.

Plants would, in nature, only get the undersides of leaves wet in a downpour or windy rainstorm. This happens often in the tropics where plants grow huge, but they also get a lot of light. Still, the theory seems to hold water (pardon the pun)


----------



## harris hawk (Jan 30, 2016)

foliage feeding also help prevent "nutrient-lock-out" as mention do in morning and spray all of leaf (undersides of) (Extreme Gardening.com as a good product)


----------



## 3rdworldgrower (Jan 30, 2016)

Father Ramirez said:


> There are many more experienced growers than I here on riu, but there is also a lot of bs and horrible advice. I research university schools of agriculture for clinically tested info, and several agree that foliar feeding the underside of leaves a few hours before 'dawn' is ideal
> One school, I want to say University of Australia, fed plants entirely by foliar with excellent results, though the plants were peas, if that makes any difference. I have purchased the misting nozzles, but haven't yet set up my grow to feed them this way everyday on a timer. I have misted plants manually when I happen to be up at that hour, but not in a controlled experiment, so I can't prove it increased growth or yield.
> 
> Plants would, in nature, only get the undersides of leaves wet in a downpour or windy rainstorm. This happens often in the tropics where plants grow huge, but they also get a lot of light. Still, the theory seems to hold water (pardon the pun)


I've been spraying that foliar feed pictures once a week, just before the lights turn on, and sometimes a little later, i feel like it is definitely not giving the plants any problems at all, they are growing fine and i have not fed feed them any liquid nutrients yet, not by choice, but regardless I'm happy so far


----------



## since1991 (Jan 30, 2016)

For cannabis you want to keep the feeds consistent at the root zone. Whether heavily amended organic mediums or feeding them in a nutrient solution. What your trying to accomplish with foliar spraying is giving them the catalysts and cofactors. Hormones really. And vitamins, aminos, etc. Seaweed kelp extracts and humic/fulvic acids is the best thing to spray on the leaves.....early in the day (plant lights turn on) or at the end.


----------



## essdubb (Apr 7, 2018)

Cannabil said:


> I think the better question regarding Foliar Feeding or Foliar Applications is what is the purpose for which you are Foliar Spraying your plants.
> 
> Are you Foliar Feeding because you have a problem in your rhizosphere and nutrients are not being uptaken properly so you are trying to fix a deficiency? Are you Foliar Feeding Magnesium or Calcium to correct an issue? Are you spraying Humic and Fulvic acids to aid in nutrient uptake, or do you have soecific products that require you to apply them foliar for better application and uptake?
> 
> ...



Sorry, I am a newby here... I ordered some Absorbalight for my grow, which is hand-watered, drain-to-waste. When the Absorbaloght arrived, I noticed it said "Hydroponic Only"; can I use this product safely in my set-up? Do I need to lower the dose and watering? Thank you!


----------



## nonamedman420 (Apr 24, 2018)

essdubb said:


> Sorry, I am a newby here... I ordered some Absorbalight for my grow, which is hand-watered, drain-to-waste. When the Absorbaloght arrived, I noticed it said "Hydroponic Only"; can I use this product safely in my set-up? Do I need to lower the dose and watering? Thank you!


 drain-to-waste IS Hydroponics


----------



## Joint Monster (May 6, 2018)

Professor Linda Chalker- Scott
Washington State University
"Misapplied science. A misapplied science has use in one place but is being used someplace else incorrectly. An example is foliar fertilizers, with are great for testing nutrient deficiencies in leaves, but it's not a way to feed plants.

Linda goes into great detail, providing diagrams and charts and scientific based evidence. She basically says that nutrients do not travel anywhere from the leaves, the root zone is what needs to be fed.

Linda also says Epsom Salts are not necessarily a replacement for CalMag. She also questions the use of Sea Kelp, but that is for more environmental reasons than plant benefits.

@Cannabil has some very relevant points. I'd love to read more of what you have to say! I just went through Linda's Gardening Course and found it very insightful. But I do need to remember it was more for gardening and not necessarily vegetables or cannabis.. but science is science.

I'm not saying foliar is not of use. I've used it myself with great results, also to help in lower humidity environments, especially in veg.


----------



## Piratemccall (May 20, 2018)

Foliar feeding is super important. No reason not to be feeding them some level of something every single day. (and rinsed every day) A couple points:

* always add a wetting agent. Use yucca, it's simple and natural. The water wont bead in droplets, it will form an even film across the whole surface. 

* when feeding nitrogen in veg, only use ammonium nitrogen, nitrates are carcinogenic to leaves. 

* contrary to popular belief, the best time to spray is at the hottest, driest point of the day. The same as it's the best time to jump in a pool, or spray my pet python. The whole anti-day spraying is an historical case of over thinking to the point of illogical old wives tales. Any thought that the sun rays somehow burn through the droplets of water is scientifically debunked. All citations of "burning" your leaves is either over fertilized or over watering or not being allowed to dry in a timely manner or anything other than the fact you sprayed a plant with water when it was hot and bright. It really is ridiculous. Hot and dry is the best time, but any time is ok as long as it can dry out, lights on or off.


----------

